# Hi



## ilsonno (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm just getting into archery and love it. I really got on this forum looking for a low priced compound, but there's a lot of info here that could be helpful. Figured I'd do a greetings post. Greetings! :tongue:


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

ilsonno.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

:welcomesign:


----------



## jeepw2 (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to the sickness!
Sent from my windows phone using Board Express


----------



## ilsonno (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone. What kind of shooting do you guys normally do?


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

Welcome Sir! For convenience and weather, I prefer indoor archery, but I have dabbled with outdoor 3d shooting and it is fun. Would be at a nice one now except the rain hasn't let up and everything is flooded. I think field events sound like fun especially due to being able to shoot so far! Good luck and stick around. There's a lot of good info on here as long as you consider the source and ignore any bs. I love it here.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign: to Archery Talk!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

